# smoking a wild turkey



## bassrat (Aug 24, 2006)

rec. a wild turkey from a friend, want to smoke it in the gas smoker, do you have to brine it, can you inject it like when you deep fat fry one? 
this is a great fourm, so much knowledge
thanks!!!!!!!!!
rat


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 24, 2006)

Wild turkey is 100% different than tame turkey.  No white meat, all dark meat even the breast.  I have always cooked mine in the oven.  If I was going to smoke it I would brine it.


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 24, 2006)

yo rat dude,
no matter how i cooked it ...
i would brine and cure with mortons sugar cure.
its so easy
its so good.


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 24, 2006)

I always hear others talking about drinking theirs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Wild birds tend to have more dark meat and less fat than domestic ones because they get a LOT more exercise. Exercise is what makes the meat dark and since most domestic animals spend little or no time flying we're accustom to see white meat in the breast. I read an article on it once but can't recall the scientific aspects of it.

Since it is leaner, I've heard of folks using butter or bacon as a fat suppliment to keep the meat moist while cooking.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 15, 2006)

You can always drape sliced bacon over the breast and "pin" in it in place with some toothpicks. I'd use a fattier bacon and use the leaner stuff for breakfast.


----------

